# Cabinet Stain for Cardinal 5th wheel



## DLee1962 (Mar 23, 2021)

I am looking to match the stain that is used on the cabinets in a 2021 Forest River Cardinal Luxury FBX390. 
The dealership could only tell me the color that the factory uses and the name they use is "chill out seal" We are building an office desk to go in ours and want to match the drawers to the cabinets. What color stain would be a match for this that I can buy at a local hardware store? I know they gave the stain it's own name at Forest River. 
Thanks in advance


----------

